# Crappienow.com for April



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It’s up now and it has an article about Pymatuning and Shenango Lakes that has a couple pictures of me in it. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good stuff love those big slabs!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

chaunc said:


> It’s up now and it has an article about Pymatuning and Shenango Lakes that has a couple pictures of me in it. www.crappienow.com


Well that beats lookin' at fish all day. --Tim


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't know about that


Wow said:


> Well that beats lookin' at fish all day. --Tim


----------

